# I am so scared,,,, Pearl had her spay today and has been rushed to hospital.



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey all,

I am so so so scared, Pearl went for her spay today and we have been told there have been complications and she has been rushed to Manchester Animal hospital? Does this happen often? I feel sick with worry and can't stop crying.

She is like my baby,,, even Eric our older poo is off his food and moping around. Almost like her knows something is wrong.

Will keep you up to date when i know more.

A very worried Sara


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Sara, I am so sorry...I am sure she is in good hands....and we are sending you postitive and healthy vibes...Did they test her for being able to go under anesthesia? 
Have they told you what the complications were? 
Big hugs coming your way. 
And I know they are like our children.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She is in the best place so chin up and I am sure she will be ok. Did they give you a reason for the emergency?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh so worrying, lots of good vibes coming your way! Please keep us updated.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh gosh...I can't imagine what you must be going through. She is in the right place though. Sending you big hugs. Xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this and I have my fingers and toes crossed that all is well with Pearl. As everyone else has said she is in the best place.

Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Sara .. thinking of you .. Please keep us updated ... 

Lots of Cockapoo love coming your way ... and of course to Pearl xxxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Sara
i do hope everything is going to be okay for Pearl - I presume she had a reaction to the anaesthetic?
cockapoo healing vibes to you all x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a worry for you! I am sure she is in good hands.

Sending hugs your way. 
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thinking of you all, poor Pearl xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How worrying for you, hope all goes well and you'll be cuddling your baby girl again really soon.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Pearl is unwell - sending you both big hugs  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG how awful  I really hope little pearl is okay! The poor little thing, hope you have some news soon, please keep us informed. Fingers crossed everything is fine x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for good news :hug:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh how awful and worrying for you! I'm sure little pearl is in good hands and fingers crossed she is back in your arms soon. Sending get well vibes xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You poor thing, how worrying for you all. 
Big hugs for you all. :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pearl, I'm sure she is in good hands. We will all be waiting for an update.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinking of u and pearl, and ur other Cockapoo xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like she is in safe hands but hope she soon makes a full recovery and is back home with you.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking of you and hope Pearl gets better and comes him quickly xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

we are sending lots of love,and cockapoo hugs.
sure she will be home soon,
keep us updated.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We're keeping everything crossed that all will be ok. Get well soon Pearl :hug:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So sorry Sara, hope you have good news about Pearl soon :hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pearl, she will be well looked after ..... please let us know how she's getting on.

Very worrying for you ... sending you :hug: xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Hoping and praying that all will be well.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh how awful for you. They are definitely like one of the children. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh goodness you poor thing. Like others have said, I can't imagine how you feel and what you are going through. Luna is having her op in two weeks and I'm dreading it. They are our babies and we love them like they are our children. Oh Sara I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. Please update us as soon as you can xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope Pearl makes a swift recovery, what a worrying time for you. 
H x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

We are keeping fingers and paws crossed that Pearl is ok.. :hug:
Lots of love Helen & Hope xx


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

I really hope everything is ok and you are sat at home cuddling pearl now xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sending huge {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} for you & Pearl & hope that she is home soon XXX


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

ray: Hoping Pearl is ok. What a worry, I completely understand you must be in bits. Thinking of you all.xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear this- what a worry but she is in good hands.

Wishing her well- lots of healing vibes coming Pearls way xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Any update on pearl? I can't stop thinking about you guys


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Me too Mo ! Just hate to think of a poorly 'poo and a worried owner. This was the first thing I checked as I woke up this morning.

Fingers crossed there will be a positive update on Pearl this morning.

Xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

HI any news today???


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Please update us when you can xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I do hope everything is ok, thinking of you and sending big hugs.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Am really worried for you - please update ASAP - appreciate not your priority but hoping that pearl is ok?
Cockapoo Hugs x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just read this thread hope everything is ok with Pearl,thinking of you Donna and Buddy xxxxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I have also just caught up with this thread. How horribly worrying for you. Praying that little Pearl is going to be ok. Best wishes xxxxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I really hope Pearl is ok. You know that any of the Manchester Poo group are here for you if you need anything xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sara all of us on here are thinking of you and Pearl .. and waiting for a positive update xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Hoping that no news is good news.....


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Just popped on and saw this thread. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hope you get good news about little pearl today. What a worry. Emma x


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my you poor thing, thinking of you and Pearl today. I am also hoping no news is good news - sending lots of luck your way x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor baby, and poor you. Hope there is better news today. Thinking of you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The waiting is awful!! I know it must be a hundred times worse for you. Really hoping and praying it's good news, when you do get time to post.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I know i hope alls ok ,i remember when my cat went into be spayed she had complications due to excessive bleeding and we had to wait a few days till we could bring her home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my heart is in my throat.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too..still wishing and hoping for good news.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I have everything crossed.....hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone know Sara personally? or have her on Facebook or something???


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't tell you how many times I've looked at this post in the hope of some news...


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too, I log on, log off, log on, log off all day, I'm really hoping everything is ok, I hate it when I hear of a poo that's unwell.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

me too! I am feeling so nervous, I don't even want to imagine what poor Sara is going through


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

.. and me .. logging on and off all day ...can't stop thinking of Pearl & Sara ... 

Sorry dont know Sara personally and don't know anyway of contacting her ..

but I just want some good news...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I know im worried cause she's not been on here,prehaps she's spent all day at the hospital?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Maybe we will hear something this evening?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Am so hoping that no news is good news....


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too, I keep checking. It's so worrying.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Like everyone else I have been checking this thread constantly all day, we just have to keep hoping that no news is good news! xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Checking in again xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Lets just give her some breathing space some things are best not played out online she knows we are all behind her and will let us know how things are going when she is able.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I've just read your post - hope everything is o.k. will be keeping everything crossed.

Alison & Dexter.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope Pearl is ok, big hugs from Lola and me x


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

HI All

Oh my word, I am sooooooo over whelmed by all the responses, support and well wishes. You will all be delighted to know that after a difficult night Pearl is now off her drip and will be coming home tomorrow. 

So we still have not got to the bottom of the exact situation as to what happened but it seems she didn't respond well to the anesthetic and didn't come round well following the op. When she did wake she was in an awful lot more pain than is usually experienced so she was taken to the hospital and put on a drip for pain killers to be administered through the night. 

Now I have consulted various people and apparently this is a very unusual situation, my mother in law is a vetenary nurse in the USA and she said she has never known of a situation like this. 

I don't believe I yet have all the details or full story but I intend to find out what complications occurred.

BUT the main thing is it seems she is going to make a full recovery which is the main thing.

I will let you all know how we get on when we bring her home and hopefully I can get some sleep tonight.

Thanks all so much for your comments and support, it made me shed a little tear to know how much everyone cares.

xxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG so happy with the reply! I was so worried that nothing had been said yet, so very happy it's good news  Bless little Pearl, and hope she gets spoilt like rotten when she gets home  Yayy  Thanks for letting us all know. xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

THANK GOD!!!!!
Thank you for the update! and I am so glad to hear that she is going to be fine! I have goosebumps!
ok and a few tears! 
Thank you thank you!
Please let us know how she get on! and lots of love and cuddles from me and lady


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad to hear Pearl is doing well and will be home tomorrow. I've been checking my phone all day for updates!

I can't begin imagine how scared you were and how relieved now that Pearl is on the mend.

Xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Big relief to hear she will fully recover. What a scary time for you!


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

So glad to hear that Pearl is on the road to recovery. Look after yourself too.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

so pleased pearl is on the mend. a big hug for you and pearl


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really pleased to read that Pearl is coming home - try and get a good night's sleep tonight as you will no doubt be nursemaid tomorrow  Big hugs to you and Pearl  xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

So happy to come on and read Pearl in doing well. Give her a gentle ugs from me.xx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Fab news. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh that's the best news  logged on especially to check on little Pearl. Lots of get well vibes and hugs for you both :hug:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

PHEW, that was so scary. Sending lots of get well soon hugs :hug:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So pleased to hear good news :hug:


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Get well soon Pearl! :best_wishes: xxx


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Speedy recovery Pearl xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hurrah get well soon Pearl big kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So glad to hear that she's coming home tomorrow. Get well soon Pearl XXX


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sara - not sure if I've missed a post or not but what's the latest with Pearl since she came home? How is she? Such a worrying few days for you.

Harri x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad Pearl is recovering, what a worry, sending hugs


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Sara said:


> HI All
> 
> Oh my word, I am sooooooo over whelmed by all the responses, support and well wishes. You will all be delighted to know that after a difficult night Pearl is now off her drip and will be coming home tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I was just wondering how Pearl was doing now and whether you got to the bottom of what exactly happened?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I am really sorry it has taken so long to update but in honesty I did type a reply and post it via my phone whilst on the train to work last week, but it seems something went wrong and it hasn't appeared on the thread. 

So the latest is Pearl seems to be pretty much fully recovered and is having her stitches out tomorrow. Although she does stil walk a little gingerly at times i think she will be in 100% working order by the end of the week.

It took her a good 6 days from the operation before she even wanted to move around, which I know if not normal and she is a lot more clingy than she was but I am sure once she gets back out chasing her ball and playing with her other poo friends this will subside. 

The result is we were not changed from any of the additional care, transport to the animal hospital or medication she was prescribed as a follow up,,,,, STRANGE. But all the Vet will tell us that it was an unuisual situation that she was so distressed and in so much pain,,,, BUT Cockapoo's are known to be WIMPY!!!! I was furious with this and will not be taking my 2 back to this Vets again.

That is all the explaination I have been given.

Thanks for all your concern.

Sara


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheeky blighter, that vet! Something odd about it all. Main thing is that she is getting over it, but it is something that would bother me, not having a full explanation. Just in case it is something you may need to be aware of in future. Maybe you could ask for something in writing to help you understand? Glad she is recovering, Sara - poor wee thing. Wimpy indeed, huh!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Sara,im so glad shes ok .
I had to take Buddy back as he was in pain and very swollen they gave us more pain meds etc and said the same it was all covered under the follow up costs.

Not sure about the wimpy comment Buddy's amazing he hardly flinches when he has an injection and one comment i loved form my vet when i asked him why he didnt have internal stitches was that he only does it with dogs he feels will be aggresive after the op (yes its confirmed cockapoo's are lovely not an aggresive bone in their body)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sara i would def ask for a meeting so they can explain to you what actually happened,they get paid enough!!!


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

All my love and blessing to your little Pearl she will be fine they are so clever these days she will soon be running around again xxxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

So glad Pearl is doing better.
I had my cavalier spayed two years ago. All went well but after a few days she wasnt getting better at all I took her back to the vets where he said she had pnuemonia !! she was given antibiotics and did slowly recover for a short while then seemed to go downhill again. I took her back again and futher tests were done, turns out she now has liver failure and was told she would maybe have a few months left. I was horrified, at 5 she had a life time of living to do..... She is two years down the line, still here, on 4 lots of expensive tablets ( worth it though to have her here ) she has her bad days but leads a normalish life. I cant take her for walks as she doesnt tolerate the exercise. I still to this day dont know what or how this happend the vet just said one of those things...not a good enough reply , but if something went wrong they aint saying.

Pearl sounds well on the mend. I guess just like us things can go wrong and we all dont tolerate things the same. We are lucky we have our precious girls. Hugs to you both .xx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, just caught up on this thread - wow scary I am so glad Pearl is well again, I would ask the vets for an further explanation but whether you will get on is a different story. Hugs and Arthur sends a big kiss x


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my word Karen, you know, I have been so glad to just have Pearl on the mend that I hadn't really given too much thought to the possabilities of something serious really being wrong. 

I am really sorry to hear about your cavalier (not sure of her name,,, sorry) but glad she keeps fighting on. 

Now you mention it Pearl has had an awful cough since her operation, it sound a little bit like an old man who has smoked for far too long. IT sounds like there is something loose on her chest as well. When we went for a check up on Monday I was told this was due to her having a tube down her throat but now i am concerned it maybe something more.

Right stitches come out tomorrow and I want answers!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It does seem most odd that you are not getting a satisfactory explaination. It does make you feel that they are hiding something.

I wonder if when you transfer to another vet, they can find out for you. You know, sort of professionals talking to each other. You will have to tell the new vet in case there are things he needs to know about.

So glad Pearl is on th mend. Lots of love and cuddles will help with that.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good lord, what on earth was this vet thinking, WIMPY!!!! How does he think he would be feeling after such a major op??? I may be talking out of turn here but it sounds to me like they ballsed up and are trying to turn it into Pearls fault!?!Make a complete pain in the bottom of yourself and push for some proper answers, thats what I would do and have done when a vet messed up repairing my greyhound after a dog attack and then wanted to charge me another £1000 for a second op to correct their mistake.................er don't think so matey!!!
Although most vets are great and do a wonderful job they are only human and make mistakes, they should hold their hands up and say sorry, i would be far better than blaming a patient for being a wimp.
I would put a complaint in to the head vet/practise manager, everyone is entitled to answers.
So glad she is recovering, albeit slowly.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd be so cross by the wimpy comments! Betty took 5 or 6 days to recover from her spay, and by that I mean 5 or 6 days of not moving even if I threw her tennis ball right in front of her nose and that is UNHEARD of with Betty, so whilst this isn't normal, it's also not abnormal. The fact she was in so much pain sounds very odd. I hope you get the answers you deserve. Xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sara said:


> Oh my word Karen, you know, I have been so glad to just have Pearl on the mend that I hadn't really given too much thought to the possabilities of something serious really being wrong.
> 
> I am really sorry to hear about your cavalier (not sure of her name,,, sorry) but glad she keeps fighting on.
> 
> ...


Im sure it will just be the effects of the anestetic (sp ??) and the tube down. If she is happy and eating well Im sure she is fine. If you are in doubt about anything ask again when you take her tomorrow and they can check her over to put your mind at rest. Hugs xx


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

I do hope you get a satisfactory out come to this after such a nerve racking time.

I had a bitch haemmorhage badly during a spay. She ended up having a couple of blood transfusions & going back to theatre again where it was touch & go for a while.
Thankfully she survived but I felt terribly guilty. If she'd died I'd never have forgiven myself.
Having an operation due to illness is one thing, having a perfectly fit & healthy dog die from surgery is another.

Just very glad that Pearl is on the road to recovery.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------

